
Why Women Leave - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/10/12/why-women-leave/
======
soup10
> _Boys are more fragile than girls._

There's a hot take

~~~
fortran77
It's OK for women to suggest there are real differences between men and women.
It's not OK for men to suggest this.

Best to leave this one alone.

~~~
soup10
It is OK to laugh at people when they say stupid things. If Kirsten wants to
be taken seriously then she needs to do some editing and remember that her
audience is not a choir of feminists. She goes on to complain about the field
being "egocentric" but that could apparently be changed with a different
"social makeup". I have an idea for Kirsten, how about you start an all female
school of physicists that doesn't have any of those pesky problems like "the
male ego" and let us know how it goes.

~~~
fortran77
I don't take her seriously.

